# Nocturne in E



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It's an imperfect performance, and I botched a little in the transition and at the very end especially. Hopefully I can do a better performance in time. I am rather proud of this piece.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoy the composition but not the interpretation, even though I know it's your own piece.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

one of the most interesting pieces I find harmonically on this board.


----------



## Larry (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice harmonies. How would you describe it? Romantic jazz. Do you write it out? or is it mostly improv?


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

clavichorder, I'd like to see the score if you have one (?). 

I am just starting to learn about harmony in more depth and your piece is interesting. It does have a romantic feel to it which I like.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I unfortunately do not yet have a score. I find it hard to work up the motivation to write my works down. I guess they are like memorized improvisations, in that sense. I take a while to construct them.

It's interesting that people are getting jazz. Not long ago, I took a liking to the music of Delius and I think that unconsciously influenced a lot of my harmonies.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

It sounds Chopin-esque to me mixed in with some of your own quirky harmonies. I think you are still improving and progressing and I did not think the piano playing is that bad, maybe a slight mistake or two but you managed to maintain a good 'feel' in the music.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I find it hard to work up the motivation to write my works down.


I don't blame you actually.  I also enjoy composing, more than notation!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice piece.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought it did a really nice job including some 'advanced' harmonies, and overall it reminds me a bit of Scriabin and perhaps Franck.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

I like this piece very much, thanks for sharing


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

The harmonies are nice. Good work!


----------

